# VoIP Problem



## balmyAutumnDay (13. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

hab folgendes Problem:
wenn man unter start-ausführen "http://10.0.0.114/index.htm?number=06641234567"
eingibt, wird der Broser geöffnet und das VoIP Telefon wählt die Nummer 06641234567

Möchte nun  diese Funktionalität in unser Tool einbauen... Hab schon vieles ausprobiert, jedoch immer ohne erfolg.

Das HTML Formular wird mit POST geschickt, 
hat jemand eine Idee

lg


----------



## NTB (13. Jul 2007)

Meine Idee zu dieser Anfrage:
Lass Euer Tool einen Browser mit der gegebenen Adresse starten.


----------



## Murray (13. Jul 2007)

Hast du es schon mit dem Apache-HTTP-Client versucht?


----------

